# Funktionsweise einer USV



## haldjo1 (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
Mich würde mal interessieren wie eine USV genau funktioniert, bzw. wie die Schaltzeit auf die Akkus nach einem Stormausfall überbrückt wird


----------



## chibisuke (9. Dezember 2003)

Also für USV gibts 2 ansätze

ein Ansatz ist das man einen Akku hatt der geladen wird von einem Ladegrät und ein Wechselrichter erzeugt Wechselstrom, und das leuft auch im Normalbetrieb so.
Der Wechselrichter erzeugt Microprozessorgesteuert eine Sinusähnliche Kurfenfom - im Normalfall, gibt aber auch andere. Hier gibt es keine Umschaltvorgänge. wird aber nur benutzt wenn man absolut Unterbrechungsfrei versorgen muss.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit die man gerne einsetzt um den Akku zu schonen ist das der Wechselrichter normal abgeschalten ist, und erst bei Bedarf zugeschalten wird. Hier entstehen schaltspitzen, welche zuerst ziemlich steul mit der netzspannung abfällt, dann relativ stein nach oben schießt wieder bis zum maximalwert, der Strom steugt dabei kurzzeitig sogar über normal, was durch die Spulen verursacht wird.
Dieser Spannungsabfall wird vom USV überhauptnicht überbrückt. 
Die Frage wie dieser spannungsabfall überbrückt wird, auch wenn er nur millisekunden dauert ist aber berechtigt. Nun das funktioniert so das jedes PC netzteil auf der Sekundärseite des Trafos extrem große Elektrolytkondensatoren hatt welche diese lücke überbrücken, nach dem Schaltvorgang werden die aber durch den Trafo und Gleichrichter sofort wieder nachgeladen, und das stellt somit kein Problem dar.


----------



## Erpel (9. Dezember 2003)

Ist ja überausinteressant. Hab mir die Frage auch schonmal gestellt.


----------



## haldjo1 (9. Dezember 2003)

Gute Erklärung, Danke!


----------

